# Suddenly scared of the dark?



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

I used to be fine with sitting in the dark (and even liked it), but recently I noticed I have a hard time relaxing when the room is dark. Like I get really uncomfortable and tense just looking at darkness. It got to the point where it's impossible for me to sleep until it's 4 or 5 am when there's daylight shining through the window.

What happened? Is it possible to suddenly have a fear of something you used to be okay with?


----------



## myself0500 (Jul 31, 2016)

Sometimes I have to turn on my tv when trying to sleep in the dark . Usually I go back to normal the next day or two and I can sleep in the dark again . Its weird it kind of comes and goes . Im sure it is probably somehow related to my Social Anxiety but I am not a doctor .


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

So, uh... Anyone got any ideas? Suggestions? I kinda want to get a full night's sleep but my brain won't let me.

Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No suggestions but I sometimes get like that especially if I read a lot of horror stories, paranormal topics, or supposedly true scary encounter stories. Often prefer to go to bed at sunrise as well, but haven't been doing it as much lately.

Sometimes I've left a light on when I wanted to sleep at night and was a nervous wreck that particular night. Aside from that or forcing yourself to face it I can't think of anything.

I used be able to go night walking in a forest alone, but I'm now too much of a nervous wreck  I don't think I could do it alone anymore and I have no one to do it with.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Is it possible to develop new fears? Yeah, in my experience, most definitely.

I have a fear of going to sleep in the dark, it's not a fear of the dark so much, though, it's a fear of what I'll find when I wake up in the dark. I'm OK going to sleep in the dark (well, sort of but not really) but the fear is waking up in a dark room. It has to do with PTSD from when I found an ex-gf that had overdosed, that committed suicide. I found her, barely breathing, in a dark room at around 4:00am. So since that day (4/23/12) I have never slept in a dark room. Never, not once. It's something I've talked to a counselor I went to for PTSD, and countless psychiatrists I've seen since it happened (literally dozens).

I've gotten to where I can turn the overhead light off in my bedroom and just sleep with a closet light but it took quite a while for me to even do that.

I'd (obviously) look into what triggered it. It could be just anxiety, since you said you used to be fine with it. It could be a trigger for anxiety that wasn't that bad before, but has come to the surface recently for some reason. I wonder if you've had any nightmares. I had horrible nightmares after my ex passed away (I actually had night terrors, which are much different).

It's worth bringing up to a psychiatrist though. Otherwise I'd suggest trying to slowly (very, very slowly) get yourself acclimated to a darker room, over time.


----------



## ambivalentloner (Feb 2, 2012)

This happens to me once in a while, particularly when I'm already feeling anxious. I also occasionally have hypnopompic/hypnagogic hallucinations which startle me out of sleep on some nights.
I'd suggest getting a night light---one that gives off a nice, warm glow. Also, don't feel ashamed of having to use one, you need your sleep.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I'd say that it's certainly possible to develop a fear of something you were previously fine with, but I think there is more to it than that. There must be a reason for it. Is there anything in particular that you fear in relation to the darkness? Is it the feeling of void? Perhaps a deep, vague worry that some entity is lurking in the darkness, waiting to strike? If you don't know, then next time you go to bed at night, faced with the fear, observe within yourself exactly what it is you're worried about. I'm thinking that if you just acknowledge precisely what you're worried about, then perhaps the fear might dispel on its own. It probably will anyway; it seems to have just flared up without particular cause. It'll likely disappear just as suddenly. I'll also suggest not reading anything horror related just before/during bedtime. It's quite common for horror content to instill a temporary fear of the dark.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

AllTheSame said:


> Is it possible to develop new fears? Yeah, in my experience, most definitely.
> 
> I have a fear of going to sleep in the dark, it's not a fear of the dark so much, though, it's a fear of what I'll find when I wake up in the dark. I'm OK going to sleep in the dark (well, sort of but not really) but the fear is waking up in a dark room. It has to do with PTSD from when I found an ex-gf that had overdosed, that committed suicide. I found her, barely breathing, in a dark room at around 4:00am. So since that day (4/23/12) I have never slept in a dark room. Never, not once. It's something I've talked to a counselor I went to for PTSD, and countless psychiatrists I've seen since it happened (literally dozens).
> 
> ...


That's the point, there's literally nothing I can think of that could be a trigger. It seems it just happened for no reason. And if I do manage to fall asleep in the wee hours of the morning, it's almost always an 'empty' sort of sleep - no dreams, no nightmares, nothing.



ambivalentloner said:


> This happens to me once in a while, particularly when I'm already feeling anxious. I also occasionally have hypnopompic/hypnagogic hallucinations which startle me out of sleep on some nights.
> I'd suggest getting a night light---one that gives off a nice, warm glow. Also, don't feel ashamed of having to use one, you need your sleep.


I guess you can say I have a similar experience, except those 'hallucinations' happen while I'm awake. I just hear things (like some sounds in my ears) and I have a hard time distinguishing between those 'hallucinations' and some random noise from outside.
And I'd rather die than have someone see me using a night light. That would be so embarrassing. :serious:



ShatteredGlass said:


> I'd say that it's certainly possible to develop a fear of something you were previously fine with, but I think there is more to it than that. There must be a reason for it. Is there anything in particular that you fear in relation to the darkness? Is it the feeling of void? Perhaps *a deep, vague worry that some entity is lurking in the darkness, waiting to strike?* If you don't know, then next time you go to bed at night, faced with the fear, observe within yourself exactly what it is you're worried about. I'm thinking that if you just acknowledge precisely what you're worried about, then perhaps the fear might dispel on its own. It probably will anyway; it seems to have just flared up without particular cause. It'll likely disappear just as suddenly. I'll also suggest not reading anything horror related just before/during bedtime. It's quite common for horror content to instill a temporary fear of the dark.


Yup, that's it. I have a feeling that something big is just going to walk out of the darkness and attack me or something. I especially have this dread whenever I look directly at the dark (even if I can clearly see everything that's in a dark corner and I'm fully aware that nothing spooky is going to come out). And I don't read/watch any horror stories before bed, not even during the day. I, too, thought it would go away on its own, but it's been maybe one or two weeks, and there's still no change. :sigh


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

too many horror movies.


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

You could try falling asleep with lights on while wearing a sleeping mask.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

M0rbid said:


> too many horror movies.


That's Affirmative .


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

NoEgo said:


> You could try falling asleep with lights on while wearing a sleeping mask.


I'm pretty sure that would make me even more terrified, but I'll give it a shot.


M0rbid said:


> too many horror movies.





TheInvisibleHand said:


> That's Affirmative .


Nope. I'm too much of a ***** to watch a horror movie xD

Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

TheSilentGamer said:


> I used to be fine with sitting in the dark (and even liked it), but recently I noticed I have a hard time relaxing when the room is dark. Like I get really uncomfortable and tense just looking at darkness. It got to the point where it's impossible for me to sleep until it's 4 or 5 am when there's daylight shining through the window.
> 
> What happened? Is it possible to suddenly have a fear of something you used to be okay with?


Are you scared that you are wasting time? That your life is passing you by? My advice is to have a new outlook. I know there are going to be moments when you can't control your emotions, like right now I'm having one of those moments, but in the meantime while you are having these internal struggles I'd suggest killing time watching tv or youtube or something instead of just laying in bed. Lying there, not being able to fall asleep, that is torture. If you just distract your mind though and watch something that will distract you and lift your spirits then maybe your sleep quality will become better. I can't say that you won't have a messed up sleeping schedule though, but at least you will get the rest that you need and not be awake in bed alone and scared all night.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Maybe it was to bring this fantastic song into your life...


----------



## Rainy Cakes (Jul 14, 2016)

TheSilentGamer said:


> So, uh... Anyone got any ideas? Suggestions? I kinda want to get a full night's sleep but my brain won't let me.
> 
> Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


Just get on the computer, play a game or have a drink. I mean if you're not doing anything the next day then I don't see it as a bad thing.


----------



## foxie911 (Aug 10, 2016)

I was always scared of the dark. Started off as a kid, I remember I used to start crying and panic every time my mom would turn off the lights. My grandma took me to a priest to perform a prayer for me . I'm a Christian Orthodox. When we went home I felt even more scared after that prayer... I hate to say that I've never gotten over my fear of the dark. Unless someone sleeps next to me on my bed , I have to have the light on. :serious:


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I like the dark as long as I'm inside a familiar place. I don't like dark places that are unfamiliar or where some kind of wild animal or something could be lurking in the shadows. I took the trash out one night and didn't realize until I got out there that it was so dark and I just felt unbelievably scared not knowing what (or possibly, who) was around me. 

All I kept thinking about was there are not that many people who live in our building and we always notice that there is an awful lot of trash in our dumpster so we're pretty sure people from other places are dumping their trash here. And night time would be the time to do it.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Went on a night walk last night. Was after sunset so there was a little light to begin with, but in the forest it might as well have been night. By the time it was actually night out I was a complete nervous wreck. I walked most of it without a flashlight because I knew the trails and wanted to maintain my night vision. Kept wanting to leave and head back through less dark areas(fields, road, etc) because it was really nerve wracking for me. Did run into a few animals which were slightly comforting. Saw raccoons or something in a tree but all I could see well was their eye shine with my flashlight. Knew they were small and scared of me either way.

I forced myself to walk the entire trail because I didn't want to give in. I was out there for over 40 minutes though and didn't calm down at all, except for a short bit when I saw the raccoons. I was drenched in sweat which I think my nerves contributed to. Not sure exposure could help me with this. By the way the forest trails are on the grounds of a college campus that has pretty active police patrols, so I think it is pretty safe as far as night walking goes.

Just thought I would share some exposure I gave myself. At least for me it didn't seem like it would help. Probably was because it was too much at once. Someplace less creepy than a forest with less nature/animal sounds would've probably been better


----------

